# Single tier HERMS build



## Spudmulligan (22/5/14)

Hi all, 

To start with, all the usual, Long time forum lurker first time poster. I have been brewing for quite some time and recently moved onto all grain. My setup was adequate, but ghetto to say the least. Nothing against the 'ye old' ghetto rigs out there... If it works for you then that's all you can ask for really. I love building [email protected]#*t, I have that many projects on the go it's not funny. So naturally a move to a full blown dedicated HERMS system was on the cards. Anyway please see below a few pictures of the build. It's probably 50% complete at this stage. Most of the hardware is installed and leak tested. All control panel components have arrived so it's just a matter of pulling finger out of bum and getting a bit done!


----------



## Spudmulligan (22/5/14)

The rest of the photos, basically the stand with HLT, MT pumps and plumbing. Control panel to be cut for PID controllers can switches and pump controls etc...


----------



## Spudmulligan (24/5/14)

Picked up the third keg for the BK. Garage sales are probably the best source of gear for these sorts of builds, got the MT keg for $5 and the BK keg for $10. Stoked!


----------



## real_beer (24/5/14)

Looking good Spud, you'll be pumping out plenty of production soon by the look of it. I used to really enjoy spearing those old kilderkin kegs, very satisfying indeed. It was also great fun degassing them quickly if an unsuspecting victim was close by while doing it. I must also say they were highly dangerous and as the spear could shoot into the air with terrific force if not held onto while degassing them. It's great to see the the kegs being lovingly reused with a new lease of life instead of being scrapped and crushed. If your ever tempted to polish them up don't use a drill and wire brush too do it, after a few weeks its not a very good look I'm afraid .


----------



## Spudmulligan (25/5/14)

Roggy will do! I'm thinking polishing compound and buffing pads then a coat of clear spray... Luckily they weren't in need of a de-gas, the last one though had some form of liquid inside it when I got it home with a big wooden wedge knocked into the side... Pulled the wedge out to see it was, full of port! It was obviously oxidised to say the least... Who knows how long it was in there


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/5/14)

If you put the effort in they can come up nice and shiny


in places this is like a mirror but not every where, biggest tip is clean them well first. Bar keepers friend would be my pick, and rebuff every 6-9 months

ED: This is a lot more even than in the picture, think this was my first use as a kettle, and hadn't quite finished the polishing job


----------



## Spudmulligan (25/5/14)

Masters brewery, that is amazing work! I can't imagine how long it would have taken to get the shine to that sort of standard! 

Well all the plumbing is now complete and leak tested, time for some fun with knock-out panel punches and a jigsaw! Wish me luck with the panel... It was probably the most expensive part of this build lol. Keep posted for updates and new photo's


----------



## real_beer (25/5/14)

Spudmulligan said:


> Masters brewery, that is amazing work! I can't imagine how long it would have taken to get the shine to that sort of standard!
> 
> Well all the plumbing is now complete and leak tested, time for some fun with knock-out panel punches and a jigsaw! Wish me luck with the panel... It was probably the most expensive part of this build lol. Keep posted for updates and new photo's


Good luck Roggy Will Do :lol: Sorry I couldn't resist with all the Will I Am hitting the airwaves atm.

That keg looks sweet MB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## ian_2005 (25/5/14)

Bar Keepers friend was available in Aldi last year, but was recalled at the last minute - I had it in my hand, one Powder and one Gel - It didn't scan at the checkout and only then was I told about the recall - They refused to sell it to me - Never seen it since......anyone know where I can find some ???


----------



## Spudmulligan (25/5/14)

Castor wheel's, BK and burner fitted... Going to have to sort out something better for the BK to sit in... Sits on by a bee's d#*k... Starting to look a bet better in the shed anyway, but looking at the photo a part of me says you need to coat that concrete floor and fix those walls and turn it in to something that's going to rival Castlemaine Perkins! We'll see...

EDIT: yeh don't know what happened with that photo lads


----------



## CoopsOz (25/5/14)

ian_2005 said:


> Bar Keepers friend was available in Aldi last year, but was recalled at the last minute - I had it in my hand, one Powder and one Gel - It didn't scan at the checkout and only then was I told about the recall - They refused to sell it to me - Never seen it since......anyone know where I can find some ???


I got some from a 2 dollar shop in Woden (ACT) about 6 months ago. I can check next time I'm there if you like? IIRC, it was about $14.


----------

